# Male or female to go with current dog?



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

We have a 2 yr old female GSD and are looking to get another (gsd or other) and were just curious whether we should get another female or does it not matter too much? Would like to get a male, but not sure whether it would affect the female in a negative way.

Also, we have a toddler and a baby in the house, and not sure if a male (if GSD) would be as good with the kids as our female is.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Male, absolutely. Strong chance of aggression between two females. Much less chance of aggression between a male/female. Obviously one or both would need to be fixed.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Male without a doubt.


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Female is fixed already, so that wouldnt be a problem


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Male. They can be just as good with children as a female.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Male, hands down. Doesn't matter if the female is fixed or not - females just tend to not get along. Even my fixed female golden retriever hates other females dogs. She's fine with males, but don't bring another female around - she's out for blood.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Female without a doubt. GSDs are very prone to same sex aggression, especially towards dogs in the same household. Spaying doesn't prevent it and in some cases, although not common can actually make it worse. While not all GSDs are SSA, there is no way to know if your GSD will be until they share a household with another mature female. Females close in age are at a higher risk for SSA than females who have a 4 or more years between them. Sometimes it can work to have multiple girls but when it doesn't, it is a major problem - dogs having violent fights with each other and having to separate them in the household for life or decide to rehome one. So a male is a much safer option


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. MALE.

Keep in mind that as was said, the problems are generally between 2 ADULT females. So things can be great for 2 plus YEARS, (if the new one is a puppy when you get it.) then all heck can break loose. 

Also, having a dog that is great with friends or relatives dogs of the same sex, is also NOT a guarantee that that same dog would be good with another of the same sex living in the same household.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

AgileGSD said:


> Female without a doubt. GSDs are very prone to same sex aggression, especially towards dogs in the same household. )




I think this is a typo. (Since the OPs current dog is a female.)


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Quoted from a different dog board:*

*Same-Sex Agression:* sometimes two females or two males will vie for dominance in the household. As above, effective obedience training can help, but the pair should not be unsupervised. Sometimes a pair of dogs will get along, but the introduction of a third dog can upset the "balance." While same-sex aggression usually resolves itself through effective obedience training and proper management of the dogs, there are rare instances in which the dogs cannot be made to co-exist peacefully.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll second what everyone else said- MALE!
I have a female rotti and a female toller, they fight close to death they can't even be together (and they're both spayed)
I don't have issues with my female shep (spayed) and the rotti but that's because I lucked out with the sheps personality. 

I will never chance 2 or more same sex dogs again.


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Male it is i guess! Thanks for everyones input. Now to decide whether we want another GSD or something else. Looking or hoping for something a little bigger than our female (65-70 lbs). Thinking maybe a king shepherd, wife is stuck on having another gsd.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Treorp55 said:


> Male it is i guess! Thanks for everyones input. Now to decide whether we want another GSD or something else. Looking or hoping for something a little bigger than our female (65-70 lbs). Thinking maybe a king shepherd, wife is stuck on having another gsd.


How much bigger? A nicely bred, within standard male GSD would weigh 75-95lb. Do a lot of research on King Shepherds before purchasing one. They look like GSDs but they are not German Shepherds. That's not a judgement or political opinion, it's a fact. They are a different breed.


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

90-100 lbs, but obviously you never know for sure when getting a puppy. Wife doesnt want a dog too big. Im sure we will end up with another GSD as we have been very happy with our first.

Shelby at 10 months with our daughter Savannah at 6 months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You might want to check rescue. They often get oversized dogs and with the economy, a lot of people are having to surrender really nice dogs who were raised with children. IMHO, I'd rather have an adult dog who was proven to be good with kids around my children than a landshark puppy.


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Again...


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Treorp55 said:


> We have a 2 yr old female GSD and are looking to get another (gsd or other) and were just curious whether we should get another female or does it not matter too much? Would like to get a male, but not sure whether it would affect the female in a negative way.
> 
> Also, we have a toddler and a baby in the house, and not sure if a male (if GSD) would be as good with the kids as our female is.


We have 2 males....they are amazing with our 3 kids (age range 2-10). However.....a puppy of either sex would be a lot to take on with 2 young kids. I second the male (as same sex even when it works well, I don't think it is as easy as mixed)...but I also second looking into rescue for an older one past the true puppy stage....for lots of reasons


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thought about looking into rescue...but we got our first 3 months before we had our daughter so they were raised together. Wife is due with our second in March and she is wanting to do the same, but rescue is still an option (would avoid a few messes in the house!).


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> We have 2 males....they are amazing with our 3 kids (age range 2-10). However.....a puppy of either sex would be a lot to take on with 2 young kids. I second the male (as same sex even when it works well, I don't think it is as easy as mixed)...but I also second looking into rescue for an older one past the true puppy stage....for lots of reasons


It is kind of crazy, but there is never a "perfect" time to have either a dog or a baby. She is a stay at home mom and has time for it. We have a 2 acre yard for the dogs and a 20x55 kennel for the days where she has something to do. It worked out perfect with our first of each, where the dog was trained well by the time the baby came along.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Even one around 9-10 months can be a lot less work and "bloodshed" :wub: So it doesn't need to be an adult one by any means. Socializing current dog with new puppy, having baby and managing a toddler...all the while training a new puppy? you must be married to super woman

We posted at the same time .It can be done. No doubt. I stay at home, have 3 children and 2 dogs...that being said not much of a life outside of all of that! It has it's rewards though.


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, we are done at 2 kids! It does help too that my mom works for a school district and has summers off, and my wife, daughter and dog spend a lot of time at the pool over the summer at my moms. I also have a job where i start early and am usually home by 4 or so and no weekends.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang. You guys blew my idea out of the water of getting a second female when Jas hit about a year old. /sniff


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Also, one of the reasons for wanting another dog is to give ours another companion. 

Do GSDs tend to do fine alone, or is it better to have more than one? It seems like many people have multiples.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Treorp55 said:


> Do GSDs tend to do fine alone, or is it better to have more than one? It seems like many people have multiples.


They do fine alone, they don't really need a doggie companion. None of my dogs have ever done much interacting with each other; I honestly think they'd rather be only dogs and have the humans to themselves. But GSDs are like potato chips. Once you've had one you can't stop, you get addicted.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Emoore said:


> They do fine alone, they don't really need a doggie companion. None of my dogs have ever done much interacting with each other; I honestly think they'd rather be only dogs and have the humans to themselves. But GSDs are like potato chips. Once you've had one you can't stop, you get addicted.


I agree. Our GSD doesn't really need or care or possibly even want another dog. Our Mastiff/GSD x loves having the other around.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> They do fine alone, they don't really need a doggie companion. None of my dogs have ever done much interacting with each other; I honestly think they'd rather be only dogs and have the humans to themselves. But GSDs are like potato chips. Once you've had one you can't stop, you get addicted.


Yes, GSDs do fine alone .... the humans, on the other hand....


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with keeping rescues in mind - you'll be amazed at the difference between bringing an 8 week old home vs an 8 MONTH old! There's still enough "puppy" in them that you'll still get the "growing-up-together" bonding, but you might miss most of the land-shark, chewing, pooping monster stage!!

We brought our rescue home at 9 months and it was the best thing we've every done. I will never get a puppy again and I don't feel like I've missed out on anything by bringing in an "older" dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Treorp55 said:


> *Also, one of the reasons for wanting another dog is to give ours another companion. *
> 
> Do GSDs tend to do fine alone, or is it better to have more than one? It seems like many people have multiples.


That's actually not the best reason to get another GSD. Two dogs can be alot more trouble and expense and take alot of time. Specially if they are close to the same age. In fact your 2 yr old still has alot of puppy in it if she's anything like my GSD's. And I know the more one on one time/love/attention I can spend with my one dog BEFORE adding another, the better. I really like to get each dog practically perfect before adding another, and it take me closer to 5 years with all the training and socialization.

With that 5 years I really know my current dog. Have them socialized and trained so I can pack them up and take them with me anywhere. Any hotel/motel. Any family reunion. KNOW how they are around other dogs/airplanes/cows/giraffes  . So with all I KNOW about them, it's so much easier to later add another new pup.

That way I can spend all the necessary one on one with the NEW pup to train/socialize/exercise it to also be equally 'practically perfect'. 

I've had as many as 3 dogs at a time. But I added others for MY needs and based on my life/$$$$/free time. With the 5 yr split I don't have 2 or more dog with senior ISSUES at the same time. Dealing with the medication and vet bills for one senior at a time is more than enough for my salary.

So I say love and appreciate the dog you have. Continue to make it all it can be! And add another dog (if you want to ) in a few years. Single dogs do GREAT!!! Heck, I use all my friend's dogs to socialize and make playdates, but they are like grandkids and get to go home to their own place when we are done!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

your female is gorgeous , why not look at talking with the breeder you got her from?


----------



## Treorp55 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you! But....i do not think the breeder we got her from is breeding anymore, but have not tried to get ahold of them, just hear-say.


----------

